# Solved: GIMP for Windows 7 64 Bit



## gregmccomish (Jan 29, 2005)

Hello,

I have not found anything here regarding using GIMP on Windows 7, 64 bit. I have already learned the hard way that Windows 7 does not always tell you when the software is not going to work with 64 bit. Then I had the fun task of getting rid of it. I have found a link on a GIMP board that says a new version will work. Can anyone help with finding that version?
Thank you,


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Check out http://www.afterdawn.com/software/desktop_software/graphics/gimp_for_windows_64bit.cfm


----------



## gregmccomish (Jan 29, 2005)

Dave--thanks--that was exactly what I needed!


----------

